# THe 3rd man



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

The 3rd man: Egyptian fears of the foreign plot - Egypt - Ahram Online

A lighthearted view of egyptians paranoia with foreingner's agendas to desestabilise their country. . . Made me smile!


----------

